# Any body kits or something that make the '91 200 look... you know... good?



## Ahheck01 (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm sorry, but let's face it. The '91 200tq looks horribly bland. 
I'm soon going to be making the transition from my 5th BMW to a 1991 Audi 200 Turbo Quattro 20v, because the bang-for-the-buck is phenomenal. The performance is outrageous, and the practicality is astounding.
But they look so boring! What can be done to update the look? Body kits? Bumper kits? Headlights (even the euro headlight conversion doesn't do much for appearance)?
Any input welcome and appreciated!
-Evan


----------

